

Trolling is prohibited on Stagecoach wifi - fredley
https://portal.moovmanage.com/stagecoach-east/terms.html
The user undertakes [...] not to use the Hotspot for the transmission or posting of [...] any material [...] in such a way as to cause annoyance, inconvenience or needless anxiety;
======
DanBC
Trolling is not specifically mentioned, and the rest seems like bog standard
T&Cs for any UK Internet connectivity provider.

